# Software, applications for tracking stocks/indexes?



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Which ones do you guys use? Other then websites, are there any applications that track the market in real time?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

For the U.S market you might want to check out trackntrade by gecko

I use astrology so I dont use them. If I never used astro I would most likely use trackntrade


----------

